# Oltre XR4 hanger / dropout



## BennyC (Feb 9, 2017)

Hello,

Does anyone know where I can buy a replacement hanger for the rear derailleur, please? I can't find one for the Oltre XR4 anywhere.
Failing that, does anyone know if any other hangers maybe compatible?

Thanks.


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Wheels Manufacturing is the go to replacement hanger company. Your local shop can order through Quality or you can order direct, look at style 234 and see if that matches up. If it does, I would order 2, so you have one to install and one for next time. Good luck.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Bee-an-key said:


> Wheels Manufacturing is the go to replacement hanger company. Your local shop can order through Quality or you can order direct, look at style 234 and see if that matches up. If it does, I would order 2, so you have one to install and one for next time. Good luck.


THIS, especially the advice about ordering TWO.

Another supplier is derailleurhanger.com.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I use Pilo of Israel. Their D346 is the equivalent of WMfg style 234, and fits previous Oltres, Infinito models, Sempre models, and by this pic it very much looks like the XR4 uses the same:
https://www.7hundred.co.uk/images/xmb03icj_01.jpg 

https://pilo.co.il


----------

